# *****



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried hunting racoons with a bow? :twisted:


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

nope, i use a sighthound.


----------



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

When i was in high school my parents had a creek that ran behind their house. I used to throw cat food on the lawn so the ***** would come feed on it at night. then I set up a motion sensor on the food which would turn on a little light in my bedroom. Once the ***** showed up the light in my room would wake me up. I'd go to the the second story window quietly open it and shoot one with my bow. It was like shooting game from a tree stand. Good times and great practice.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

JFish, 
That's AWESOME! I gotta try that, though it may not be for *****...


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been shooting a few the last couple of nights, but I've been using my air rifles. I thought about give the bow a try but the arrow cost is keeping me from trying it. I might have to string up the old recurve and burn through some of hundreds of aluminum shafts I have in the basement.


----------

